# Find Low RAM Requirement Linux Distribution For Old Mainboards



## 59888 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have some motherboards, I need to test one and install Linux.

I have some RAM:
32 MB, 8 pieces;
64 MB, 5 pieces;
128 MB, 3 pieces.
I need to test all, I don't which can work.

Two spare video cards
I need to test all, I don't which can work. And I need to download drivers, but I don't know if there have drivers for Linux.

10 PIII 500 CPU

10 hard disks, 2G - 10G

I have read Slackware
http://www.slackware.com/install/sysreq.php

Please help me to choose Linux version.

I only can download Linux versions from Cyber Cafe, and ask the Cyber Cafe burn it on CD.
I also can buy Linux Distributions in local shop, but their requirements are too high, request 128 MB RAM, recommend 256 MB, I don't want to buy a 256 MB RAM.

I use old motherboards, which Linux can install on these old motherboards; most of these old motherboards can not find bios update and drivers?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Use Memtest to test your RAM.

I'd recommend the *alternate install CD* of Xubuntu for older systems.
i believe Memtest is included in the boot options of the Xubuntu CD.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi 59888,

Most any Live CD should have memtest on it, such that when it successfully loads and boots the Live CD, you should see a selection to run the memtest. Download and burn a bootable Linux Live CD (.iso file) from here.

As for reducing your Linux memory footprint - read this article, and then decide whether you want to experience the pain of the limitations of 128 MB RAM.

-- Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Puppy Linux and Damn Small Linux each run OK in 128 meg RAM, and will probably run in less. Their .iso downloads are 90 and 50 MBytes, respectively.


----------



## 59888 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 20 used main boards, every main board have a long beep, or even no beep.

Then nothing in monitor.

Who knows what's in their bios, may be all bios are attacked.

I have only computer that checked by the manufacturer, bios fine, and has bios protection jumper, but this computer has integrated video card.

I can test all RAM in this computer, if the computer boot, the RAM is ok.

I can not test video on this computer, this computer has integrated video card. Can I test to plug the video card in this computer? It has 2 PCI card connector. And I also will test monitors on this computer too.

If I can test all RAM, video cards, monitors on this computer. I will mark this RAM, video cards, monitors are fine. 

I will use a computer case, this computer case power fan is running, the power is fine.

At last, I will install each main board on this computer case, if the CPU fan running, the main board not work, bios is attacked.

I don't believe CPU running, I only see if there is bios test screen or not.

If no, that means bios attacked, try to plug the bios out and burn the bios.

This can save a lot of time.

I have 20 used main boards.

If bios are attacked, or control by virus, all things to do are waste of time.

If I only use the good computer to test, no download from internet, internet risks, Cyber Cafe risks, no virus can threat the test.

I only use the only one tested computer, mainboard with integrated video card, no hard disk. And I will backup the CMOS settings, after the work I can restore the CMOS settings to use the hard disk, monitor again.

If a main board has a damage bios, the board is dead.

But bios update via internet, update a virus bios, even by Cyber Cafe, download a Linux distribution through Cyber Cafe, affected by virus, the bios changed when install the virus affected Linux.

Hope you have a computer checked by manufacturer, and has bios protection jumper, then you download bios and store in this computer, make bootable 3.5" disk. (download a Linux distribution through Cyber Cafe, affected by virus, the bios changed when install the virus affected Linux.)

This is a loop.

Hope every time before bios have problem, you flash your bios before it can not start.

Hope every download not affected virus.

Every board without bios protection can be changed by virus, and only can be repaired by shops, 150 times for bios life. (plug out, plug in)

That means I will never let internet files go into the network, I only install manufacturer CD on these computers, pure, checked by manufacturer, install safe CD, no internet files and external files.

Or keep a network connect to internet, that bios always has problem, pay a lot of money in bios repair.

Or buy restore card for each computer, then no virus can attack the bios, but most of the restore card not support Linux.


----------



## 59888 (Dec 29, 2007)

Error


----------



## 59888 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have many old main boards, take all these main boards to an area, test all?

I should contact main boards manufacturers, ask the board support Linux or not.

Or I must get the manual of the main boards, or get reliable advise it support Linux or not.

If it does not support Linux, that is impossible.

If it support Linux, I must know the Linux distribution support this main board or not.

Because all drivers on from the manufacturers can not install on non supported operating systems.

Most of my old main boards support windows only, that means only a few boards support Linux.

And I know Linux need a lot of RAM.

I need to find low RAM requirement Linux distributions for these few boards, and test each version to see they can install the drivers or not.

Test all, see the test results, and evaluate.

Finally, decide use which distribution of Linux.

Is these right?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Gentoo is another small Linux. You can read the requirements for each of the distributions we've mentioned to determine their minimum RAM needs. I think I saw as low as 32, but since I was searching for 128 meg. I didn't pay attention whether they needed less than that.

I think that in general every Linux will work with pretty much every motherboard, but not necessarily with every sound card, PCMCIA slot (my current problem), graphics card, etc.


----------



## 59888 (Dec 29, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> I think that in general every Linux will work with pretty much every motherboard, but not necessarily with every sound card, PCMCIA slot (my current problem), graphics card, etc.


I think you use a good computer to make a 3.5" disk to flash your bios.

I have to test the board, and then install Linux

I have some RAM:
32 MB, 8 pieces;
64 MB, 5 pieces;
128 MB, 3 pieces.
I need to test all, I don't which can work.
Two spare video cards, unknown work or not.
Some monitors, unknown work or not.

I have only computer that checked by the manufacturer, bios fine, and has bios protection jumper, but this computer has integrated video card.

Good computer test RAM

Turn Off Computer
Start Computer
Check CMOS settings
Turn Off Computer
Plug Hard Disk Power and Data Stripe Out
Plug CD-ROM Power and Data Stripe Out
Plug RAM out
Plug Network Adapter Out
Clear CMOS, ASUS CUSL 2-C can plug the battery out, reverse face and then put it back, 15 seconds then reverse again, put back
Plug All RAM to test
Put RAM back
Plug the monitor data plug out
Plug test monitor data plug
Start Computer
Turn Off Computer
Plug test monitor data plug out
Plug the monitor data plug in
Turn On Computer
Restore CMOS settings
Turn Off Computer
Plug Hard Disk Power and Data Stripe In
Plug CD-ROM Power and Data Stripe In
Plug RAM In
Plug Network Adapter In
Turn On Computer
Restore CMOS settings
Restart Computer

Good computer test monitors 
The same as RAM tests.

Video Card
Use all Video Card, find out work or not.

Test Install the main board P3V-T:
Install RAM
Install Video Card
Install Power
Use a Small Metal Sheet to Link Power

Or Install in a computer case:
I will use a computer case, this computer case power fan is running, the power is fine.

This alright?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Maybe if you told us what you wanted to do with these computers, we could narrow down the parameters...


----------



## 59888 (Dec 29, 2007)

MS6117 VER 1.1 LX6 (MICRO-STAR 6117 (VER 1.1 LX6) Motherboard 
www.msi.com.tw 
http://www.motherboards.org/files/manuals/79/6117v10.zip
http://stason.org/TULARC/pc/motherboards/M/MICRO-STAR-INTERNATIONAL-CO-LTD-Pentium-II-MS-6117.html
No CPU fan power on the board, I can not put the CPU on it, it will burn.
I have a pentium II CPU, SL2S6. CPU fan power line is very short.

First International Computer, Inc
VL-601 
http://www.fic.com.tw/support/motherboard/motherboard.aspx?model_id=87
Hardware too old, can't find too old RAMs, Video cards.

P3V-T M14 REV.D
http://www.quantatw.com/Quanta/chinese/Default.aspx
Can't find manual, don't know which CPU, video card, CPU fan running, but no sound, no cmos setting screen, no screen on monitor.

I found these main boards are too old, hardware I have also newer than them, RAMs, Video cards.

I have 30 used main boards.
I have many powers, CPUs, RAMs, 2 spare video cards, some monitors, I hope to use all these used boards.

I just test 3 main boards, all test failed. I will try to record all powers, CPUs, RAMs, 2 spare video cards, some monitors model and IC numbers.

Use a spread sheet, when I found the main board requirements, to check the hardware, and install.

(The problem, I don't know these CPUs, RAMs, 2 spare video cards, some monitors working or not)

I only test some RAMs, 1 monitor are work.

I will post all main boards information later.


----------

